

CodeLesson Challenges University Model - kirinkalia
http://launch.is/blog/codelesson-offers-instructor-led-tech-courses-online-to-chal.html

======
bradpineau
This type of informal education seems to be the rage these days. I'd be
interested to see a study or numbers comparing the careers of those who
attended university/college vs this type of "online education".

Although I suppose those who use these sites are already the type of are
willing to put in that exact effort, so that could skew the results.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Universities are increasingly adopting online formats, so there is less of a
distinction between "the University" and "the online format".

And CodeLesson is about as "formal" as online University courses (minus
grades). There are exams and assignments, and deadlines. The format was
inspired by what some universities are doing with online learning. (The
content, on the other hand, is driven by what software developers are actually
looking to learn in their jobs as opposed to the theoretical/systems focus of
university CS programs -- those have value, but are well served today.)

